

How Baboons Think - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/09/science/09babo.html?em&ex=1192334400&en=4c284334784fef12&ei=5087%0A

======
queensnake
You're diluting news.yc, man. Take it to reddit. What makes yc news /valuable/
is that it's not diluted with off-topic stuff. You weaken that when you make
non-startup, non-code-related posts.

~~~
rms
_The focus of Hacker News is going to be anything that good hackers would find
interesting. That includes a lot more than hacking and startups. If you had to
reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be: anything that gratifies one's
intellectual curiosity._

<http://ycombinator.com/hackernews.html>

~~~
queensnake
When the news.yc becomes one more place to post the stale material going
around, it'll be useless.

